# Electric Scooters



## webbie (May 2, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with the electric bikes/scooters such as the Zapino (Zapworld) or assorted other models? I'm thinking of using something like this for short trips around here as well as tooling around Newport or other crowded summer/shore areas. Anything with a range of 20+ miles and speed of 35+ would do the job.

They seem pretty expensive - then again, about the same price as a good pellet stove!


----------



## begreen (May 2, 2007)

I looked into them about 5 years ago. Now they have some with NiMh or Lithium batteries that have longer range. Most bikes seem to be in the 20/20 range. 20 miles at 20 mph. Others are more sophisticated and will achieve 36 miles. It all depends on the terrain and how much one pedal assists.  There are also some awesome electric dirt-racing bikes. I'll have to dig for them, they send me an email update once in awhile.  Others are best for flat surfaces, which is not the best due to our many hills. 

Here's a link to Electric Bikes NW. Good info on practical bikes. They have a good selection and prices online for comparison.

http://www.electricvehiclesnw.com/

For more info:
http://www.electric-bikes.com/

I've seen a few of their spiffy, yellow, totally-enclosed commuter bikes running around locally.


----------



## wg_bent (May 2, 2007)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Anyone have any experience with the electric bikes/scooters such as the Zapino (Zapworld) or assorted other models? I'm thinking of using something like this for short trips around here as well as tooling around Newport or other crowded summer/shore areas. Anything with a range of 20+ miles and speed of 35+ would do the job.
> 
> They seem pretty expensive - then again, about the same price as a good pellet stove!



Get a Segway Craig... they are very cool.


----------



## begreen (May 9, 2007)

There was a large electric vehicle symposium held on the Microsoft campus on Monday. Sorry I didn't get to attend, but one of the good things to come out of it was a growing consensus by county leaders to commit to fleet purchases of electric and plugin hybrids as a way to accelerate development and drop prices. If all goes well, in a year or two I am going to try to get in on a bulk-buy program, especially if it can be organized for our community. We figure 90% of our driving can be done on an all electric vehicle with a 100 mile range. So far, Phoenix Motocars is the most practical for our needs. But with 65 plugin hybrids promised for the 2010 model year, that may change. Things could get very interesting. 

http://tinyurl.com/3dr3b3
http://www.phoenixmotorcars.com/


----------



## titan (May 9, 2007)

I read something in a car rag lately about a new 100% electric sportscar...I think it was called a Tesla?The claimed performance numbers looked promising as well.If car-nuts can become excited about an electric vehicle, then things are looking up.


----------



## Andre B. (May 9, 2007)

Titan said:
			
		

> If car-nuts can become excited about an electric vehicle, then things are looking up.



Many have.
http://nedra.com/
http://www.plasmaboyracing.com/whitezombie.php
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/


----------



## EatenByLimestone (May 10, 2007)

Mother Earth News has a comparison on them in their last issue.  

Matt

Edit:  The more I think about it, the article was on electric bikes, but the info would probably still be useful.  The library probably has a copy.  If you can't find it, I'll look for my copy and fax you one if you want.


----------



## begreen (May 10, 2007)

Titan said:
			
		

> I read something in a car rag lately about a new 100% electric sportscar...I think it was called a Tesla?The claimed performance numbers looked promising as well.If car-nuts can become excited about an electric vehicle, then things are looking up.



Oh yeah, I'd love to try out a Tesla. It is one hot car. Super performance and long range.


----------



## titan (May 10, 2007)

An impressive vehicle,to say the least.Too bad the base price is $92000.00.......that would buy a lot of scooters.


----------



## TMonter (May 10, 2007)

> Too bad the base price is $92000.00.......that would buy a lot of scooters.



You could buy a Prius + Plug in package and an Ariel Atom for that price.

Why not just look into a little Honda Spree or something similar Craig? Efficiency wise it's as good as the electric when you crunch the numbers.


----------



## begreen (May 11, 2007)

Titan said:
			
		

> An impressive vehicle,to say the least.Too bad the base price is $92000.00.......that would buy a lot of scooters.



Oh for sure. And you can buy a lot of Civics for the price of a Testarosa. Doesn't mean it wouldn't be a blast trying one out.


----------



## Mike Wilson (May 18, 2007)

Here's a company that seems to be doing it right...  with a few news articles about their bikes, located here, and here.

-- Mike


----------



## webbie (May 18, 2007)

Nice!
Here's a honda prototype, but I don't think we can get it in the USA.
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2005/02/hondas_cute_ele.php

Yeah, I'm looking at the gas scooters also, like the Honda Elite 80cc - these have 4-stroke engines and cat converters (some models), and therefore pass all Ca. and Ma. clear air standards. The Elite seats 2, which is also nice.

It is just one step above a moped, so it can ride in traffic...at least in small towns. You would not see me take one of these babies on the freeway!

My mom had a Honda 90 when I was 16, but she didn't use it much so I ended up taking Martha out on dates with the thing....since my car had been stripped and put up on blocks (ran out of gas in a bad neighborhood!)...... She lived 6 blocks away, and we would only take the thing to the train station (close by) and other local places. It was great....

OH, I did become the first person to ride a Honda 90 through the halls of Lower Merion High School. I also became the first person to get caught doing it when the gym teacher tackled me!


----------



## Mike Wilson (May 18, 2007)

Get a Yamaha Vino 125...  classic scooter looks at half the price of a real Vespa, a 125cc engine that can get you moving at 50 if needed, and its just plain fun.

-- Mike


----------



## webbie (May 22, 2007)

That vino is a nice machine - I looked at one in the flesh (well, in the plastic and metal)......

But after thinking it all over, I'm starting to lean toward the electric bikes. Since I am not going anywhere over about 4 miles away, these seem to make sense. Here are the advantages:

No license or registration
Can use on bike paths, sidewalks or roads (the ones with pedal that look like bikes).
No noise
No liquid fuel
Can be hauled on a bike rack.....
Still get some exercise...

There are some new models using lithium batteries which are lightweight enough to pedal easily. Amazon is even starting to sell some models, and I assume they have a decent screening process for the products they take on.

Specifically, I like the stuff from Currie Technologies.
Somewhat expensive for the stuff with the light batteries ($1299 w discount), but considering that a quality aluminum bike is underneath it all, it's not too bad. 

http://www.izipusa.com/trailz_enl.html


----------



## wg_bent (May 22, 2007)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Nice!
> Here's a honda prototype, but I don't think we can get it in the USA.
> http://www.treehugger.com/files/2005/02/hondas_cute_ele.php
> 
> ...



Even at 16 that was a serious error in judgement Craig.  Should you ever attempt to produce any legislation of any type or run for any office no matter how small, we shall remember and be sure to use it against you...  doesn't matter if it was a hair brained idea of a 16 year old who thought it seemed like a good idea at the time and no one go hurt.  It was bad judgement then so how could you possibly have good judgement now.  YOU CRIMINAL   ;-P


----------



## webbie (May 22, 2007)

Well, I must say that one youthful indiscretion led to another...

You don't have to worry about me running for office.....

"Don't ever try to get yourself elected
if-if-if you do you better cut your hair"

CSN&Y


----------

